# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Patching Holes in Corrugated Metal

## laan

Hi, 
I've got a bunch of old corrugated metal sheets in fairly good conditions that I'd like to reuse for a backyard shed. Unfortunately, they have some old screw holes in them that I need to patch up. Could anyone recommend a suitable way / product to seal these holes properly? I've used regular roofing silicone in the past to fix minor holes but I'm worried that standard silicone will deteriorate pretty quickly if regularly exposed to UV... Is there any similar product out there that is more likely to do a better job sealing the holes in my metal sheets?  
If possible, I'd like to turn the sheets so that the old holes sit in the "valleys" rather than the "ridges". I know this will make it harder to water proof properly, but that way I could have the best side exposed to the elements.

----------


## OBBob

I'm not sure if it's any better but what about the bitumen aluminium tape stuff?   Consolidated Alloys 50mm x 10m Weatherproof Byute Flash Flashing Tape

----------


## phild01

One of the bodywork Sika adhesives (252) with small off-cuts of roofing on the underside.

----------


## cyclic

Plumbers and Roofers silicone.
It is actually made for roofing.
Straight over the screw hole, but beware, placing the screw holes to the valleys means you will be covering a burr from where the screw punched through, so might get a few cuts to the finger, not to mention as you already have, the obvious risk of leaking..
Most colours available from roofing/plumbing supplies, even the rabbit sheds may have some.

----------


## laan

Thanks all, I do have a bit of that Byute flashing tape, so I might put that on the underside and fill the hole from the top with roofing silicone or Sika 252. 
I'm guessing Sika 252 or similar polyurethane based stuff is the "high end", potentially longer lasting solution, compared to regular roofing silicone?

----------


## phild01

I believe the 252 is used to stick body panels together like in bus assembly and needs no additional mechanical connection.  But properly prepared surfaces matter.  Sika state to use their primer, but I reckon a good meth scrub is fine for this.
I wouldn't bother using flash tape on the underside.  The silicone should be okay, but for me I'd rest easy if it was also patched with the polyurethaned offcut on the underside, just me!

----------

